# Which is the best cube?



## DcF1337 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys.

I know this has topic has been brought up before, but the thread was old and the information provided may be long outdated.

In your opinion, which is *the best* cube?

The absolute best. Best at turning, smooth, little or no lockups, good at cutting corners.


The cube that's all aces.

Studio? Old type A? New type A? C? D? E? F? D with A type core?

I've searched forums, read dozens and dozens of threads, and watched hundreds of videos, and still cannot come to a conclusion.

I need to gather as many opinions/information as possible before I purchase one, and I want to get something that's good and well worth the money. Even if it's cheap, the shipping most probably won't be.

So please state your opinions. If possible, describe in detail of all your past experiences with different types of cubes. Thanks in advance.

(Mods, if you find this thread useless, by all means, delete it.)


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 13, 2008)

You ask for "*the best*" cube, when a lot of it comes down to personal preference. Also, there are many variations and hybrid combos that can yield even better results, when you combine the strong aspects of two or more different cubes. For example, Rubik's.com cubies with D centers + A core. You might be forgetting in your post the Rubik's.com DIY and the Japanese Speedcubing Kit.

Anyway, speaking strictly of non-hybrid cubes: currently, the Type D's are widely regarded as excellent cubes. Type A's (both old and new) are also decent. Even amongst these two, some people prefer D, some the A. Nonetheless, up till now I have not heard or read of much excitement over the Type E (Diansheng). For _me_, this cube has already surpassed the white Type D as the best cube I have ever tried. Its main strong point is an incredibly light turning action. With the lightness comes, of course, increased speed.

So, my vote goes for the E cube.

Note that the Type E is a white cube. The best black cube I've had is a JSK cubies + D centers + A core combo. Very smooth and fast. Runner-up to that is the standard Type D + A core combo.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 13, 2008)

E? Hmm. I wonder why there has been little talk about the Type E.

Anyway, thanks for your opinion. I'm looking forward to more replies!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got an Old Type A, and while it's good, it just doesn't compete with my White Type D with Type A core.

Not even my BLACK Type D with A core compares to my white one.

Many people here have had the same experience, where their White Type D is better than their black.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah My White Type D with A core so much better than black. its really good, but i don't use it as my main cube. I use my white Rubik.com DIY as my main. Its not as good as my Type D with A core but it feels like its never gonna pop.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 13, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Its not as good as my Type D with A core but it feels like its never gonna pop.


But does your Type D ever pop? I've had mine for about a month now and i can count on one hand how many times it's popped.

It actually popped last night and i was REALLY surprised...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

My combo cube 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=66024&postcount=1


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 13, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Its not as good as my Type D with A core but it feels like its never gonna pop.
> ...



actually it pops about 1-2 times a week. usually when i practice (aggressive turning) or casually/randomly cubing. My Rubik's.com DIY hasn't popped in 2 months (last time was on purpose to see if pieces fly far if it did happen) 

My Type-D is sooooooooo much better than my Rubik's DIY. And YES I like it more than my main cube. But my Rubik.com DIY, just feels a little more stable and has a lower pop count than my type-D. SO YES, I RECOMMEND TYPE-D with A core. Runner Up is Rubik.com DIY.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 13, 2008)

The best cubes are the ones touched by Nakaji, Harris, and Frank Morris. Too bad they live in 3 seperate countries.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 13, 2008)

A Rubiks.com DIY messed around by a Japanese.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is Rubiks.com good?

I think I've decided to stop buying online. Everytime I want to order online, I need to ask my parents' permission and they'll make a lot of fuss over it for nothing, before finally agreeing to buy.

Besides, I recently found some "local suppliers", people who already bought cubes in large amounts from Cube4you, then resell to local people, often at cheaper prices because they bought in bulk. I think that's a lot more convenient. Plus, I can see what I'll get before I actually pay for it.

In Toys R Us in my country, I heard that they're selling the Japanese DIY kit. You know, the boxed cube with two screwdrivers and a lot of japanese words on the cover? What do you think about _that _cube?

Sure, it's pricey, but apparently it's the only decent cube I can buy by walking into the store and buying on the spot. I still have to make arrangements with my "local suppliers" before I can buy from them.

Advise? Once again, thanks.


----------



## liukaipeng (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm very confused after reading so many threads that considering Type A is the best cube. In my opinion, Type A is too heavy and don't cut conner very well. In China, from where the Type A, C, D, E, F ... come, it is considered by most cubers that Type A is best for beginners and Type C is more suitable for advanced cuber. 

BTW, on the Chinese market, there's no Type D. According to the screws of Type D, it is more liked another type of cube that is considered not-so-good-quality cube in China. So could somebody give me some detail on the Type D cube, for example, is there any mark on the back of the cover of the conner piece, and is the cube is made of ABS plastic?


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 14, 2008)

liukaipeng said:


> BTW, on the Chinese market, there's no Type D.



Seriously? Isn't Cube4you based in China?


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 14, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> In Toys R Us in my country, I heard that they're selling the Japanese DIY kit. You know, the boxed cube with two screwdrivers and a lot of japanese words on the cover? What do you think about _that _cube?



Get it. It's a good cube!



liukaipeng said:


> So could somebody give me some detail on the Type D cube, for example, is there any mark on the back of the cover of the conner piece, and is the cube is made of ABS plastic?



There is no mark anywhere to be found on the corner pieces of the Type D. I don't know about ABS plastic. One thing I do know is that the plastic used in the black Type D is very prone to breaking off into dust and muck. Just wipe your finger inside any used Type D to see just how much black dust there is. By contrast the Rubik's.com DIY and JSK plastic barely generate any cube dust.


----------



## liukaipeng (Jul 14, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> liukaipeng said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, on the Chinese market, there's no Type D.
> ...



Maybe there's some cube that is IN FACT Type D, but being considered as not good for speed cubing. In China, the upstream cube for speed cubing is Type A and C, Type A mode 3, and there a brand new Type A-II ( I have no idea about how the cube4you guys would call it, but you'll surely see it in a few days). In fact Type A is considered not suitable for high speeding cubing, and I've never seen any body sub-20 using it in competitions.

I'm now using a Type C with Type A's screws and springs.

And I'm also very eager to known what Type D REALLY is. Could somebody give me some detail description of it? And I'll identify it for you the ideas about it in China.


----------



## Bounb (Jul 14, 2008)

liukaipeng, the type D has the marking "yjtoy.net" (YongJun Toys Co) on the inside of corner pieces.

The Type A-II you mentioned is now on cubeforyou


----------



## Statical (Jul 14, 2008)

why does type e get mixed reviews some say its super some say its not good so actually is type e good>?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2008)

liukaipeng said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > liukaipeng said:
> ...



What is the Chinese cubing market? I can't see any cubes in any store. The only place I know of is cube4you.com.


----------



## shelley (Jul 14, 2008)

All this talk about DIYs. My best store-bought cube blows all my DIYs out of the water. Unfortunately with store-bought cubes you just have to be lucky and get a really good one.

But as always, that's just my personal opinion. You may not like cubes I like and vice-versa. The kind of cube one prefers is very dependent on the individual cuber's solving style and what they're used to.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> All this talk about DIYs. My best store-bought cube blows all my DIYs out of the water. Unfortunately with store-bought cubes you just have to be lucky and get a really good one.
> 
> But as always, that's just my personal opinion. You may not like cubes I like and vice-versa. The kind of cube one prefers is very dependent on the individual cuber's solving style and what they're used to.



No offense...
But. My cube will pwn urs xD
I have got good store bought cubes, but the things with DIY's is that they are instantly fit to your style while store cubes take forever to break in.


----------



## shelley (Jul 15, 2008)

It's all about the cuber, not the cube. I have never gotten a DIY to fit with my solving style. DIYs seem to specialize in fast turning as opposed to smooth overall movement, which is what I prefer. Besides, it is possible to get a store cube that barely needs any breaking in. Unfortunately it involves getting really lucky (or opening a whole bunch of cubes until you get a good one and then selling the rest to your cube students).

I suppose I could experiment with different combinations of pieces and cores and axles, but I don't have enough cubes to do that. I did find one combination that seemed promising with a store-bought axle and DIY pieces though.


----------



## Rama (Jul 15, 2008)

Rubiks.com DIY cube from the 2006 mold.
Jean Pons and I both agree on this.


----------



## liukaipeng (Jul 15, 2008)

Bounb said:


> liukaipeng, the type D has the marking "yjtoy.net" (YongJun Toys Co) on the inside of corner pieces.
> 
> The Type A-II you mentioned is now on cubeforyou



yjtoy.net ... I've got such a cube and it is more cheaper than Type A/C in China. It is considered not so good. Its core is easy to broken and its springs is not good. I'm now understanding why there are so many guys combo Type D with Type A's core. Also, the plastic is not ABS.


----------



## liukaipeng (Jul 15, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> liukaipeng said:
> 
> 
> > DcF1337 said:
> ...



Real stores for cube are rare in China. Only in big cities you can find some.
However, there are a bunch of online shops. Unfortunately, there are all in Chinese, except cube4you, which you can read.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 15, 2008)

shelley said:


> All this talk about DIYs. My best store-bought cube blows all my DIYs out of the water. Unfortunately with store-bought cubes you just have to be lucky and get a really good one.
> 
> But as always, that's just my personal opinion. You may not like cubes I like and vice-versa. The kind of cube one prefers is very dependent on the individual cuber's solving style and what they're used to.



I used to have an EXCELLENT store bought cube. It moved like a DIY when I first tried it. Unfortunately, it went missing one day when my baby cousin came to my house. So right now, my favorite cube would have to be my white DIY type A.


----------



## Bounb (Jul 15, 2008)

liukaipeng said:


> Bounb said:
> 
> 
> > liukaipeng, the type D has the marking "yjtoy.net" (YongJun Toys Co) on the inside of corner pieces.
> ...



Precisely. I bought a type (d) after they were reported to be very good. Anyone that has opened it will see that the springs and part of the centre piece's design dictate that it can't cut corners well. Getting some decent springs in there would start to help. The ones it comes with are utter rubbish! They compress into a solid ring which can be compressed no further. However, putting the type a's CORE in doesn't do any help. Just to plastic core piece. Unless I've misunderstood something. They're pretty much identical. Putting type (d) cubies in a type (a) mech (spindle, core, screws, springs).. now that might work?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 15, 2008)

liukaipeng,

Which big cities? I can't find any in Xi'an.

Could you post the links for other Chinese cube shop sites?

Do all shops use the same letter scheme? Are your A and C's the same A and C's on cube4you? How can you not sub-20 using A in competition? I find that hard to believe. Are you saying C is better than A?

is A-II any good compared to A? (I use A and think it's pretty nice. Very easy to sub-20 even without lube.)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 15, 2008)

shelley said:


> It's all about the cuber, not the cube. I have never gotten a DIY to fit with my solving style. DIYs seem to specialize in fast turning as opposed to smooth overall movement, which is what I prefer. Besides, it is possible to get a store cube that barely needs any breaking in. Unfortunately it involves getting really lucky (or opening a whole bunch of cubes until you get a good one and then selling the rest to your cube students).
> 
> I suppose I could experiment with different combinations of pieces and cores and axles, but I don't have enough cubes to do that. I did find one combination that seemed promising with a store-bought axle and DIY pieces though.



The cube I'm using would best be described as smooth and soft.
Its a combo DIY cube though.


----------



## nitrocan (Jul 15, 2008)

my japanese speed cubing kit is probably going to stay with me for a long time, i lubed it 2 months ago and it still doesnt need lubrication


----------



## liukaipeng (Jul 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> liukaipeng,
> 
> Which big cities? I can't find any in Xi'an.
> 
> ...




Cities: Beijing, Guangzhou... I've got no idea about Xi'an
Links: www.taobao.com. If you can read Chinese (or you are Chinese ...), search for rubik' cube in Chinese.
A-II: It is reported to be good. However, as you known, reviews are often written by who sell cubes. And I believe that's a preliminary product just like Type A mode 1,2,3..

letter scheme: Of course they don't call them A.B.C.. in China, each one of them have a corresponding Chinese name.


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 3, 2008)

I know that type f is made by sheng en.

EDIT: I also know that type a and c have no brand names. they are called guo jia, guo bing (direct translation: country a, country c) meaning type a of china, type c of china. type c is the rubik's.com diy imitation.

sheng en website: www.sheng-en.cn (will redirect to a taobao page)


----------



## liukaipeng (Aug 6, 2008)

In fact, Type B (GuoYi) is made by the same factory of Type F (sheng-en), so if it would got a brand, it should be “Sheng-En”



Cubismo.eu said:


> let's see what we got so far:
> 
> Type A:  GuoJia
> Type B:  GuoYi
> ...


----------



## stevethecuber (Jun 26, 2009)

This is my cube that i use right now.My DIY'S have yet to come..
Tell me what you think about my solve..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_8J_cj2lH4
Original rubiks cube..
sanded,JIG-A-LOO


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 26, 2009)

White type III(a) Cube


----------



## edhyah (Jun 29, 2009)

where do you get a white type d with a core cube?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 29, 2009)

edhyah said:


> where do you get a white type d with a core cube?



From a white Type D and an old Type A.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 29, 2009)

edhyah said:


> where do you get a white type d with a core cube?



You can either buy both cubes, or just the Type D and an Old Type A core from Cube4you. You can't buy it pre-hybridized.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jul 11, 2009)

I know this thread is a bit old but..

what do people think of this cube?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=66024&postcount=1

Sounds like its a good cube so i might try make it...


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 3, 2009)

liukaipeng said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > liukaipeng,
> ...



There's also the online store 9spuzzles,com. That one has english. In Hong Kong, and Beijing, I now there are many stores. Hong Kong has the HK Now store which also has a online website. I've been to some stores in beijing too, they're all pretty good.


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

liukaipeng said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > liukaipeng said:
> ...



Uh... there's many online that are in China.
Rubikfans on ebay
Cubefans
9spuzzles 
etc.


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

Is the type F II an option? Cos if it is - type F II FTW!


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 25, 2010)

i remember reading this somewhere around here...

IF THERE WAS A BEST CUBE....
____________________.
(no i dun wanna continue).


----------



## nck (Jul 25, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> Is the type F II an option? Cos if it is - type F II FTW!



wtf are you trying to say?:fp


----------



## Radcuber (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm trying to say that the type F II is pure epicness.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 25, 2010)

I like Alpha V (modded). 

But it's different for everbody. Everybody has a different style. You should try some cubes and see which one is you think is the best.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 26, 2010)

From favourite to least favourite...

DaYan Guhong
Type FII
Type A-V
Type A (old)
GhostHand mk2
Type C
Rubik's DIY
Rubik's Storebought (25th anniversary)
JSK
Rubik's Storebought (modern)
Rubik's Studio Cube


----------



## JayCuber (Jul 26, 2010)

There are no such things as "best cubes". It depends on yourself, because many people have different feelings and opinions. For me though, is either the Rubik's DIY kit, or the type F-II.


----------



## jarrellkaimo (Nov 5, 2010)

For me the best cube is Hayan's GuHong cube.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Nov 5, 2010)

It's seems to be the general consensus that the 
GuHong is king, but in 4x4, I'm pretty sure that 
Maru still takes the cake, because I've heard that 
the MF8/Dayan pops a lot like the QJ. However, 
your favorite cube is all dependent on personal taste.
Some good cubes are A-V's, F-II's, and GuHongs, and
I've heard that others, like the A-IIIf and Ghosthand
I and II are good, along with the Gas-Assisted C4Y.
Remember, it's all personal taste. I like my A-V and
my GuHong, but I think F-II's are pretty good, too.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 5, 2010)

jarrellkaimo said:


> Hayan's GuHong cube.


Was that a Freudian slip?


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 5, 2010)

jarrellkaimo said:


> For me the best cube is Hayan's GuHong cube.


 
DO you mean the Dayan GuHong or the Hayians Memory/Hayian?


----------



## MEn (Nov 5, 2010)

jarrellkaimo said:


> For me the best cube is Hayan's GuHong cube.


hahahaha


----------



## Zeat (Nov 5, 2010)

DAYAN GUHONG ****INGIDIOT


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 5, 2010)

Zeat said:


> DAYAN GUHONG ****INGIDIOT


Calm down, disable your caps lock.


----------

